# Purchase Peptides (Clen)(Full log)



## fsoe (May 19, 2012)

Will start log on Monday , but to give you a hint - 

*Test Subject *- administered .5ml (100mcg)

Temp - 20 minutes before dose 97.1

Temp - 40  minutes after dose 98.2

* test subject has a nice(very steady) case of the shakes

* PP research chems and peps are testing very well and thus far quality is 100% - 

* Customer service is 100% as well / Shipping was very quick


----------



## TwisT (May 19, 2012)

Nice, cant wait to see the results buddy


----------



## fsoe (May 20, 2012)

*Day 2*

Administered .6ml to test subject - 



Body temp increase (sweating)
Noticed heavy deep breathing (like sucking wind through a pipe) - clearly opened airways
Extreme shakes (lower limbs)
Temp 2 hours after dose - 98 degrees ..

- so far very pleased with PP *clen* and the test subject is breathing better


----------



## crackrbaby (May 21, 2012)

I'll be watching this one!.. Keep us posted!


----------



## fsoe (May 21, 2012)

*Day 3*

Test Subject - male guinea pig 

Administered - 140mcg 

Time - 715am 

- took my son to school and upon return home(abt 35 minutes) test subject had significant body temperature increase. I went for a 35 minute walk and when I got home test subject had a intense case of the shakes, legs were shaking very quick. 

- 4 hours later my wife and I were in the kitchen and test subject was sweating like crazy in a house that is keep 65 degrees in summer. 

* Overall 3 days in 10 out of 10 No doubt - I have researched with clen several times over the years and this clen is in my *TOP 2 *

* PP hits a home run thus far --


----------



## OTG85 (May 21, 2012)

pp clen is next on my list all there serums and ai's treated me well.


----------



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

*Day 4*

Keep test subject at same dose --- as day 3 

- seriuos body temp increase
- serious sweating as a result
- lower limb shakes
- test subject is breathing better 
- test subject is getting leaner as well
- does not affect appetite

* PP clen is what you need if you are researching Clen - Bar None


----------



## Digitalash (May 23, 2012)

enjoyed their AI's and nolva, never touched their clen but my friend was shaking like a crackhead on it


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys!



ontopthegame85 said:


> pp clen is next on my list all there serums and ai's treated me well.





Digitalash said:


> enjoyed their AI's and nolva, never touched their clen but my friend was shaking like a crackhead on it


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

*Day 5-7*

Test subject - given 160mcg 

- Never have I researced clen that at the 7 day point the test subject still would get the shakes

- Administered dose today and 3 hours later lower limbs are still shaking

- Body temp increase is still intense and test subject sweats a good bit 

- One thing that has really impresed me is test subject has shown no signs of a headache( very nice )

- Clen from PP is GOLD


----------



## FTW34 (May 25, 2012)

im on their aromasin right now, so far no puffy nipples


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

researching the lethro and it did exactly what it was suppose to do


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2012)

fsoe said:


> researching the lethro and it did exactly what it was suppose to do



Awesome


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

*Day 8*

- administered 180mcg to test subject and WOW -



breathing like it has never before
temp incease was not as intense
but was sweating standing still
shakes from upper body to lower limb region
will cap dose at this amount

- clen from PP is real clean and test subject responds to this clen better than any in the past 

Purchase Peptides - 

PP - Clen - 

PP - Lethro - 

PP - GHRP-2, Ipam, CJC1295 -


----------



## TwisT (May 28, 2012)

Awesome!



fsoe said:


> - administered 180mcg to test subject and WOW -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

"full log"


----------



## crackrbaby (May 29, 2012)

Going to have the wife log her first Clen experience here in the near future..  
 Thanks again for sharing


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

nice log


----------



## fsoe (May 29, 2012)

*Day 9 ( this past sunday )*

Test Subject - Took 180mcg 

- shakes out tha azzzz - never has clen given the test subject shakes at 9 days in 
- starting getting small headaches
- sweating like crazy 
- has test subject funneling water 
- BF is melting away 

Monday started  5 day off cycle for test subject --- 9 days on 5 off will be it's protocol - 

- PP clen is by far the best I have ever researched -


----------



## Lordsks (May 29, 2012)

Nice log, like always.


----------



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

!


----------



## fsoe (May 31, 2012)

starting clen research again sat morn


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice, keep up the good log


----------



## fsoe (Jun 1, 2012)

7 hours away from given test suject 180mcg --- of PP world class Clen --- Cant wait


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

*Research Back On*

Test Subject - male guniea pig - 231 

Recieved - 180mcg @ 730am

Time Now - 845am , test subject is shaking like an earthquake is happening  / Love It !! 

PP clen is by far the best I have ever researched - When I stopped research 5 days ago for a break test subject was getting shakes 9 days in, that has never happened - 5 + years of researching Clen and never seen shakes at 9 days in - 

My $$$ from hence forth will goto PP for all research chems - Clen - is no doubt the best


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

hahaha we appreciate it


----------



## fsoe (Jun 4, 2012)

*Monday*

Test Subject - Took 180mcg at 8am 

- Lower limbs began to shake abt. 30 minutes later - The one thing I really notice about the research with PP clen is it stays with test subject all day - Last night was observing test subject at 10pm and it looked like it was sucking oxygen through a fire hose - Guniea Pig is breathing like a champion - 

- Also in the past test suject has built up a tolerance to clen real quick , not this time - 

fsoe


----------



## fsoe (Jun 5, 2012)

*Day 12*

Ok - Decided to give test subject - 1 full dose --- 200mcg - 


*WOW
* 

Look Out - We have a 10.0 on the richter scale - Test subject is shaking to say the least and body temp increase is up - We have some sweating standing still - 

- Will more than likely bring dose down a notch tmw.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 8, 2012)

*Day 15*

decided to end research - test subject was showing signs of HPB and getting severe headeaces - No doubt PP Clen is the real deal - start your research low - I will pick it back up in two weeks


----------



## fsoe (Jun 9, 2012)

stopped research 2 days ago --- Test subject BP back to normal - will start research back in 5 days - 5 on 5 off is what I will test to monitor BP


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 10, 2012)

Good shit man. Take you time bro and be safe!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 10, 2012)

Clen reserach will start back today (monday) - instead of wednesday - Gonna test 40mcg in AM - 

Testers dont underestimate PP clen --- This stuff is BODACIOUS - As in the bull that kicked all who got on him -


----------



## fsoe (Jun 14, 2012)

waited till today to start research back - 1 week off - Jumped on test subject with 120mcg - still got the shakes , PP clen is no joke


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

fsoe said:


> waited till today to start research back - 1 week off - Jumped on test subject with 120mcg - still got the shakes , PP clen is no joke



Haha


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 23, 2012)

This log inspired me to buy some PP clen and T3 for use on my test subject


----------



## fsoe (Jun 24, 2012)

you wont be let down - by far best clen I have ever researched - Currently taking a 2 day break from research -


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 28, 2012)

First time my test subject takes clen
Saw no sides, started at 50mcg, then upped it another 50mcg.. Very slight shaking...mostly occurring in the glutes.
administered another 25mcg just a hour ago, test subject has heart rate of 125-130 resting... Absolutely no sweating...

Test subject seems to have a tolerance to clen.... Nonetheless it still works

PP all the way!


Fsoe, at what BF% did you start with?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2012)

B Lucky said:


> First time my test subject takes clen
> Saw no sides, started at 50mcg, then upped it another 50mcg.. Very slight shaking...mostly occurring in the glutes.
> administered another 25mcg just a hour ago, test subject has heart rate of 125-130 resting... Absolutely no sweating...
> 
> ...



Be careful bro.....PP chems are *VERY POTENT *


----------

